# Boot CD reboot loop



## stgpcm (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm trying to install FreeBSD on a new computer, but failing.

With the amd64 8.0 bootonly, amd64 8.0 livefs, amd64 7.2 boot only and i386 8.0 bootonly disks the system boots the disk, prints a reading loader.conf message, then immediately reboots.

It's an ASUS M4A78T-E board, with a pair of SATA disks configured as a mirror and a single 2GB DIMM

The OpenBSD 4.6 boot disk loads, but finds no disks, and windows 7 amd64 installer seems to run.

Any ideas?


----------



## Speedy (Dec 24, 2009)

> with a pair of SATA disks configured as a mirror


Turn off the fakeraid and see if problem persists.


----------



## miwi@ (Jan 2, 2010)

ASUS M4A78T-E need first a bios update before FreeBSD correct boot and works. (I have the same MB and know about that problem )


----------

